# A Space Opera - Chapter I



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey Guys,
Actually I had these days a creative outburst and recorded this new stuff. I had the idea to create my first orchestral soundtrack suite which has idea of featuring a story telling just by music like in a classic sci fi hollywood movie from the old days with a hero, a villain, and some drama, some dark places, with a lot of different things going on in my head while writing. I actually normal sketch out everything on piano, and I did that here too, but I developed some of the ideas directly with orchestral instrument and not like I do normally just on piano, so it is a mix here. I know it is far from beeing anything like perfect, but I hope you will have some good listening. I wrote that first chapter in 5 days actually and I am planning the whole suite as long as I think its needs and gets my ideas and flow. I have still to streamline some parts. But Don´t dismiss the track by its relatively standard heroic opening, which I do often. I just like that shit, I have to admit, but I hope you enjoy, and feedback is welcome of course.



https://www.dropbox.com/s/cxcrrz3j1953rzs/Alexander_Schiborr_A_Space_Opera_Chapter_I.mp3?dl=0


----------



## cadenzajon (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm really impressed by your work -- seems to develop nicely, and I like your use of textures and orchestration. Looking forward to see what you can do in another 5 days.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 30, 2018)

cadenzajon said:


> I'm really impressed by your work -- seems to develop nicely, and I like your use of textures and orchestration. Looking forward to see what you can do in another 5 days.



Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## Kony (Jan 30, 2018)

I really enjoyed this - the quieter section was stronger for me. It felt like the timpani had a bit too much presence at the end. Nice and rich orchestration. Was this all Spitfire?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 31, 2018)

I loved it ! Congrats, Alexander. That's a great project !


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jan 31, 2018)

I love the thematic development you're doing! I think the beginning is just a bit confusing rhythmically. At 0:20 you're introducing new rhythmic pattern with the timpani first time without supporting it with other instruments. When the theme repeats, the pattern gets enough support, and it becomes clear. This might be your intention though .

When you're introducing the theme first time with the horns, I think the horns are a bit weak. It's like this: This is the theme. And after that: This is the theme. Also this could be intentional.

All in all, great job Alexander!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 31, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> I loved it ! Congrats, Alexander. That's a great project !


lol, scary Jack. I love him. Well, thank you. Glad you enjoyed the ride.


Kony said:


> I really enjoyed this - the quieter section was stronger for me. It felt like the timpani had a bit too much presence at the end. Nice and rich orchestration. Was this all Spitfire?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Oh I tried my best with the action sections. Where do you feel some weakness, just interested. It is ochestral tools and a bit spitfire too (prc) Thank you for listening 


sekkosiki said:


> I love the thematic development you're doing! I think the beginning is just a bit confusing rhythmically. At 0:20 you're introducing new rhythmic pattern with the timpani first time without supporting it with other instruments. When the theme repeats, the pattern gets enough support, and it becomes clear. This might be your intention though .
> 
> When you're introducing the theme first time with the horns, I think the horns are a bit weak. It's like this: This is the theme. And after that: This is the theme. Also this could be intentional.
> 
> All in all, great job Alexander!


Yeah, that was done intentionally as this is intended as an intro. But well I can understand you have that feeling. But actually I was thinking about how to sketch out the intro. I had 2 options like a build up featuring bits of the hero motive..or just going like in this version here with that 3 fanfarish major chords which actually having nothing to do with the hero motif besides maybe the energy and mood which was fine for me. I listened to a lot of 80s scores and I find out that there are done similiar things, so for me that was fine to do it like that...it can be always be cooler..maybe..or somehow :D


----------



## calebfaith (Jan 31, 2018)

Very nice  I enjoyed it all the way through


----------



## Kony (Jan 31, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Oh I tried my best with the action sections. Where do you feel some weakness, just interested.


I didn't mean to suggest the action sections were weak, far from it. It's just the softer section grabbed me more.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 31, 2018)

Kony said:


> I'm sorry - I didn't mean to suggest the action sections were weak, far from it. It's just the softer section grabbed me more.



Ah okay. No I mean..you know me, I am not the man here who thinks everything is fine. But good to know. I am actually writing a b Section for the Hero Motif from the beginning. Apart from that I started the polishing process and stuff. so I replace the version soon. It makes for me personally most fun to write in that style, because there I feel a lot at home. Though recently I tried to box myself out of the my comfort zone and did some more modern tracks which I actually find hard to do for me.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 31, 2018)

Great stuff! Brass and textures sound great as always! I love the part from 2:15...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 1, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Great stuff! Brass and textures sound great as always! I love the part from 2:15...



Thanks Saxer. Much appreciated. I added a screencast video.


----------



## 4al.Coda (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah!!
It's an excellent project and it's a perfect composition. 
I think John Williams is an inspiration for you 
I'm very impressive by your work and especially by your orchestration quality!
I love everything in your music... congrats man


----------



## novaburst (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice work @AlexanderSchiborr a lot of drama and dramatics coming through, you know how to bring out a feel, as there were some parts that did remind me of one or two movies, 

I think all one can do is enjoy the piece as it does seem very difficult to achieve this sort of compersition.

One thing was that the intended end or is there more to come as it was a sudden end to the piece,


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Feb 2, 2018)

Congratulations, well done Alexander!


----------



## Kony (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for posting the screencast. May I ask what instrument is playing the top line at bar 389, it sounds like it has a warbly artifact? It may be my hearing though


----------

